# Fly Fishing Film Tour and Microskiff Meet Up



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Sounds fun. I have to work but ill see if i cant take off for a few hours.


----------



## 8wt (Mar 14, 2019)

i think the ticket prices have climbed up 
to 37 dollars.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

8wt said:


> i think the ticket prices have climbed up
> to 37 dollars.


Click the link he posted they are $25


----------

